# Do GBC's have a Backlight?



## Drackos_flare (Apr 28, 2012)

I bought a GBC today, I turned it on, and there was no blackight, or it dident work or something.
Do GBC's have a backlight? Should I get a refund? Or what?


----------



## Hielkenator (Apr 28, 2012)

No they do not have backlights.
GB advance sp was the first GB to have a backlight.


----------



## dilav (Apr 28, 2012)

Hielkenator said:


> GB advance sp was the first GB to have a backlight.


You must of forgotten the GB light
Edit: Can't recall if GB pocket were lighted


----------



## Sicklyboy (Apr 28, 2012)

dilav said:


> Hielkenator said:
> 
> 
> > GB advance sp was the first GB to have a backlight.
> ...



O_O you must be smokin the good stuff, man...
Dafuq, I've never even heard of the GB Light before... thanks, Wikipedia, and thanks dilav for making me aware of more awesome things USA never got.

GB had a brightness dial.
GBP had a brightness dial.
GBC did not.
GBA did not, though the Afterburner existed eventually.
GBA SP did.
GBAM did.


----------



## Presto99 (Apr 28, 2012)

yeah, my GBC doesn't have a backlight. Seriously, I still play it, and the lack of a backlight can happen on old stuff.


----------



## YayMii (Apr 28, 2012)

There's no backlight on the GBC's screen. However, it looks really nice in the sun compared to recent systems.


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 28, 2012)

Although the GBC did not, the Pocket did have a version that did(japan only). The Gameboy Lite. 





Oh the arm, leg and undropped left nut that i would have give for this as a young boy.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Apr 28, 2012)

I tought there was a backlit color in japan but I guess I was thinking of pocket.


----------



## Drackos_flare (Apr 28, 2012)

Ericthegreat said:


> I tought there was a backlit color in japan but I guess I was thinking of pocket.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Apr 28, 2012)

Drackos_flare said:


> Ericthegreat said:
> 
> 
> > I tought there was a backlit color in japan but I guess I was thinking of pocket.


----------



## Shano56 (Apr 28, 2012)

i remember playing my gbc and gba in the car as a kid...having to turn on the cab light in order to see late at night. ah sweet nostalgia


----------



## elgarta (Apr 28, 2012)

dilav said:


> Hielkenator said:
> 
> 
> > GB advance sp was the first GB to have a *backlight.*
> ...



Bolded the important part in that comparison. The light was an attachment that basically acted as a torch iirc. The second SP model was the first backlit gameboy

My bad, I thought the GB light was one of the light accessories like pictured below, not an actual console:











I'd never heard of the Gameboy Light though


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Apr 28, 2012)

elgarta said:


> dilav said:
> 
> 
> > Hielkenator said:
> ...


the gameboy light is the 3rd gameboy revision and it had backlighting, japan only tho


----------



## Skelletonike (Apr 28, 2012)

elgarta said:


> Bolded the important part in that comparison. The light was an attachment that basically acted as a torch iirc. The second SP model was the first backlit gameboy
> 
> My bad, I thought the GB light was one of the light accessories like pictured below, not an actual console:
> 
> ...


I had both of those. xP
Also had one for the GBC, kinda like the GB one, but meant for the GBC. =O


----------



## thaddius (Apr 28, 2012)

If you have a spare (preferably broken) GBA SP lying around, you can mod your GBC to use the GBA SP's front light like I did. Here's some instructions.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Apr 28, 2012)

plasma dragon007 said:


> GB had a brightness dial.
> GBP had a brightness dial.
> GBC did not.
> GBA did not, though the Afterburner existed eventually.
> ...


I think you got confused between brightness and contrast.



BortzANATOR said:


> Although the GBC did not, the Pocket did have a version that did(japan only). The Gameboy Lite.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Though it uses two AA batteries, unlike the Gameboy Pocket which uses two AAA batteries.
This makes it so the Gameboy Light has these ugly bumps on the battery cover


----------



## thaddius (Apr 28, 2012)

The screen on the Light is a pretty shitty one too. Also, the system's switch has an, off, on, and light setting, so if you want to turn the light off but keep your system on, sometimes you'll make the mistake of turning it off instead.

EDIT: My wording above was a little awkward, so here's a photo of what I mean:




The middle setting turns the system on, the rightmost setting turns the light on.


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 28, 2012)

Regardless i would have done just about anything to get my hands on one if i knew they existed back then. 
I had a worm light at one point, it was the worst light ever. It "kinda" lit the screen lol. Kinda.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Apr 28, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> Regardless i would have done just about anything to get my hands on one if i knew they existed back then.
> I had a worm light at one point, it was the worst light ever. It "kinda" lit the screen lol. Kinda.



Omfg, I hated those worm lights.

For my GBC I had this light that looked like a... sludge monster (think Muk, almost), with a few different tendrils, and the main one was a bendy one with a light in it. Wrapped around the top of the GBC.  It still kinda sucked, but it was awesome to look at.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Apr 28, 2012)

thaddius said:


> The screen on the Light is a pretty shitty one too. Also, the system's switch has an, off, on, and light setting, so if you want to turn the light off but keep your system on, sometimes you'll make the mistake of turning it off instead.
> 
> EDIT: My wording above was a little awkward, so here's a photo of what I mean:
> 
> ...


I spy with my little eye, a flashcard in that Gameboy Light


----------



## adamshinoda (Apr 28, 2012)

The light of GBC's screen was SOOOO bad that the first time playing this, I was thinkin it had no color at all.
About the Gameboy Light, I heard of it a while ago and I was intended to ship one from Ebay, just for the nostalgia feeling, but it was so expensive  Why does Japan always have good things??


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 28, 2012)

plasma dragon007 said:


> BortzANATOR said:
> 
> 
> > Regardless i would have done just about anything to get my hands on one if i knew they existed back then.
> ...


Yeah i know that thing. It was just as bad as worm lite, but it did look cooler haha.


----------



## thaddius (Apr 28, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> How is the screen on the Light shitty?
> Is it different from the one on the Gameboy Pocket? Because I thought the Pocket's screen was pretty nice.


I don't have the inclination or the AAA batteries to compare the GBP and GBL screens right now, but the Light's screen has a bit of a ghosting problem where the pixels trail when something moves. One could get used to it, and it's nowhere near as bad as the original, but it bothers me. I'll stick with using my GBC for GB games.

EDIT: Also, yes. That's a flashcart.


----------



## BenRK (Apr 29, 2012)

Thaddius, you have the best toys...


----------



## dilav (Apr 29, 2012)

elgarta said:


> Bolded the important part in that comparison. The light was an attachment that basically acted as a torch iirc. The second SP model was the first backlit gameboy
> 
> My bad, I thought the GB light was one of the light accessories like pictured below, not an actual console:
> 
> I'd never heard of the Gameboy Light though


Yeah, the Gameboy Light actually had a backlight, I remember people ranting about why the SP had a frontlight in the first place when the Gameboy Light were backlit.
The second revision GBA SP or GBA Micro came second, unless there was another super secret Japan release.

I have to agree those worm light did a poor job at lighting the screen up. I remember purchasing one, plugged it in and thought I needed new batteries.
I had a magnifying glass/light accessory for the GBA, can't recall how well the light was. But the magnification was pretty cool.


----------



## kthnxshwn (Apr 29, 2012)

This entire thread makes me feel old.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Apr 29, 2012)

dilav said:


> elgarta said:
> 
> 
> > Bolded the important part in that comparison. The light was an attachment that basically acted as a torch iirc. The second SP model was the first backlit gameboy
> ...



I had a MadCatz magnifying light attachment.  It was better than any of the worm lights, though I wish I didn't always have to use the magnification to use the light.


----------



## DanTheManMS (Apr 29, 2012)

BenRK said:


> Thaddius, you have the best toys...


Where does he get those wonderful toys?


----------

